# Garmin 1030 suitable for MTB ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

is Garmin 1030 good for MTB
can trailforks maps be import into it?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Picard said:


> is Garmin 1030 good for MTB
> can trailforks maps be import into it?


The Trailforks app is on the Connect IQ store and shows it is compatible with the 1030 and the 1030 Plus. I would absolutely use a 1030 on my MTB if I had one. On Trailforks webpage, just hit the "save" button and it will give you a pop-up which has a "Save to Garmin" choice.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, a 1030 is perfect especially if you desire to use a map to navigate and/or just verify position. As Joe indicated, you can get a free app for the device that gives you and easy download of a route you create online at the TrailForks site. 

If you don’t need the larger size, the 830 is cheaper, but search for a deal on the plain 1030 as they have been discounted to as low as $430 or so, since the introduction of the 1030 Plus.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, I used to use an edge 1000, so similar size but with older spec's and it was great. 
A lot of people will prefer a smaller size computer for MTBing, which is a fair point. I replaced my 1000 with an 830 and it has been great, but I still prefer a bigger screen (road riding as well as mtb) so i picked up a 1030 on sale this week, so we will see how it goes.

If mapping is a big deal for you, then a 1030 will be great, if not then soemthing else maybe cheaper and smaller on the bars...or if you just plain want a bigger screen (me) then 1030 all the way.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. With the way I use Garmins, I'm happy with 830 screen size and feel the larger Edge units are bigger than I want on my bars, especially on the mtb. They way I use them is following previously laid out courses. These are ones I've laid out on my computer using RWGPS or other similar sites along with other trail info resources, or I've downloaded from on-line sites. The smaller size works great for this. If you plan on looking at the map on the device while riding to make real-time route decisions, a bigger display is very helpful rather than trying to zoom in/out and pan on a tiny screen. However, at that point, whipping out the cell phone might be the best option...using an app with downloaded maps so you're not reliant on cell data. One thing I don't do is plug in a destination and have the Edge work out the course. That's a little too adventurous for me as I like to have more control over the route.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I have had a coupel of rides now with the 1030, and I think it is great. I admit it is probably way too big for most people on the mtb, but for me i much prefer it over the 830. I'd say an 830 is all anyone could ever need usually, or just a 530 (I hated my 530 though). The large screen is great. It does look pretty big on the bik, the 830 was more athetically pleasing sittting on my out front mount, but I'll take the extra screen size for myself.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

mik_git said:


> Well I have had a coupel of rides now with the 1030, and I think it is great. I admit it is probably way too big for most people on the mtb, but for me i much prefer it over the 830. I'd say an 830 is all anyone could ever need usually, or just a 530 (I hated my 530 though). The large screen is great. It does look pretty big on the bik, the 830 was more athetically pleasing sittting on my out front mount, but I'll take the extra screen size for myself.


On my mt. bike I turn around my out-front mount so that the device sits over the stem. In theory (never tested) it keeps the unit maybe out of the way in case of a crash. I also do not make the mount super tight, I want some give to it as better to sacrifice the mount as opposed to the tabs on the unit.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh i have a k-edge that mounts lights and stuff, so out front is where I use it (well on a couple of bikes, the others have regular garmin out front or rubber band mounts, I'm happy with it out front, but thats just me)


----------



## Matthew_VA (Jun 8, 2020)

Have you missed the more MTB specific features the 530/830 have over the 1030?

I'm currently using a 530, which has been fine, but bought a 1030 (non-plus model) during Amazon Prime Day for only $299.

kind of debating just keeping the 530 due to the faster processing speed, smaller size and MTB features BUT the touchscreen and larger screen of the 1030 would be nice too.

Thanks!

Matt (aka indecisive)



mik_git said:


> Well I have had a coupel of rides now with the 1030, and I think it is great. I admit it is probably way too big for most people on the mtb, but for me i much prefer it over the 830. I'd say an 830 is all anyone could ever need usually, or just a 530 (I hated my 530 though). The large screen is great. It does look pretty big on the bik, the 830 was more athetically pleasing sittting on my out front mount, but I'll take the extra screen size for myself.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

What mtb features? the 1030 got a software update that gave it all the 530/830 stuff, which I promptly turned off anyway. So it had the grit/flow/jump stuff, not sure there is any more?


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

There’s another update for the plain 1030 this winter sometime, supposed to add TrailForks directly, as opposed to using the iQ app (which works fine in any case).


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

*1030 Trailforks update*



Catmandoo said:


> There's another update for the plain 1030 this winter sometime, supposed to add TrailForks directly, as opposed to using the iQ app (which works fine in any case).


That sounds interesting and I'd be up for my 1030 getting more utility.
Where did you hear this whisper?


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

rifraf said:


> That sounds interesting and I'd be up for my 1030 getting more utility.
> Where did you hear this whisper?


DCRainmaker made this comment in the written review of the Edge 1030 Plus. And as I went back and read it more closely he does not mention changes to the Nav section, only LiveTrack and Setup routines. Fudge. The Nav updates are really useful, so maybe Garmin will roll those back to older units.

"_These features will come to the existing Edge 1030, Edge 530, and Edge 830 later this year in Q4."

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/06/garmin-edge-1030-plus-in-depth-review.html
_


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a 1030 and an 830, and wouldn’t use the 1030 on an MTB. Reason is it’s a heavy unit and the mounting tabs have been prone to breaking from what I’ve read. With the bouncing and vibration from MTB, I’m worried the worst will happen. 

The 830 is a nice and light unit and gives me everything I need for MTB, so the 1030 sees road bike and commuting duty only.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a 1030 for a while now, no issues, and a 1000 for 5 years before (same mounting and weight), no issues at all. I'll admit the 830 is better overall for mtbing...I would have kept the 830, but I was injecting cash for another project, so figured only needed 1 and the 1030 won on screen size.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

KingOfTheHill said:


> ...With the bouncing and vibration from MTB, I'm worried the worst will happen...


Don't forget the crashing.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> Don't forget the crashing.


Oh, I don't just crash. My bike and body abruptly and spectacularly meet the ground in acrobatic ways that usually disagree with my and my bike's well being. More often than I'd like.

?


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

KingOfTheHill said:


> I have a 1030 and an 830, and wouldn't use the 1030 on an MTB. Reason is it's a heavy unit and the mounting tabs have been prone to breaking from what I've read. With the bouncing and vibration from MTB, I'm worried the worst will happen.
> 
> The 830 is a nice and light unit and gives me everything I need for MTB, so the 1030 sees road bike and commuting duty only.


I've been using the 1000 as well as a 1030 on a mt. bike for 5 years, and now on a gravel bike, never worried about the tabs breaking because of the weight and generally don't hear of people complaining of this. It usually takes a hit to the unit, which is as likely on a 520 as a 1030. It helps to not use an out-front mount on the mt. bike, I turn it around so it's over the stem, helps keep it out of the way.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Catmandoo said:


> ... It usually takes a hit to the unit, which is as likely on a 520 as a 1030....


A 520 is smaller and protrudes less so is somewhat less likely to get hit, and also provides less of a lever arm for breaking a tab. And, if it does get broken, it can be less costly to deal with.


----------



## zecamara (Oct 1, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> A 520 is smaller and protrudes less so is somewhat less likely to get hit, and also provides less of a lever arm for breaking a tab. And, if it does get broken, it can be less costly to deal with.


I use a Edge 1000 on both road and mountain, and the K-edge support has a plastic insert with purposedly thin walls that break in case of a tree that doesn't move out of the way. You have to replace the insert (sold separately) but it is $2 not $400.

I was the dummy in many crash tests, edge 1000 always survived.

BTW K-edge is make in America an all, nice company, easier to find replacement inserts, but there is also Amazon chinese versions for $15 or so.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

zecamara said:


> I use a Edge 1000 on both road and mountain, and the K-edge support has a plastic insert with purposedly thin walls that break in case of a tree that doesn't move out of the way. You have to replace the insert (sold separately) but it is $2 not $400.
> 
> I was the dummy in many crash tests, edge 1000 always survived.
> 
> BTW K-edge is make in America an all, nice company, easier to find replacement inserts, but there is also Amazon chinese versions for $15 or so.


Yeah, there's no reason not to use the 1030 just for the size issue. It's not THAT much bigger than my 830 and is easier to read for my old-ass eyes. That said, I usually use my 830 on the mtb cuz, well, I have one, and it looks better on the mtb.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Catmandoo said:


> On my mt. bike I turn around my out-front mount so that the device sits over the stem. In theory (never tested) it keeps the unit maybe out of the way in case of a crash. I also do not make the mount super tight, I want some give to it as better to sacrifice the mount as opposed to the tabs on the unit.


I use my Edge 1000 with an out front mount for years. Had lots of bad crashes with it over time. I found the Edge holds up fine, as it usually decouples from the mount and/or the mount breaks first. Still using the Edge with no damage, but have replaced maybe 3 or 4 out front mounts. And... I always use a stretchy tether to secure my Edge so I don't need to search for it in the woods. Just a bungy jump instead. No cracked glass either.


----------



## Schumy (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm currently deciding on an Edge 1030 plus or the good deals around on the 1030 for mountain bike, Trailforks, trails discovery and route planning.

If anyone can clarify the Trailforks differences from a usability and experience point of view, it would be helpful to understand if the added cost of the Plus is worthwhile. Whether you can download Trailforks maps manually or access via ConnectIQ on the older 1030 and achieve the same or similar experience to the Plus?

Forksight appears to be a Plus only new feature and useful to hear any feedback on how well or not this works?





__





How Does the ForkSight Feature Work on my Edge Device? | Garmin Support


Garmin Support Center United Kingdom is where you will find answers to frequently asked questions and resources to help with all of your Garmin products.




support.garmin.com




*How Does the ForkSight Feature Work on my Edge Device? *
ForkSight is a feature found on newer advanced Edge devices where a map will pop up on the screen and display information about any upcoming forks in a trail. This feature is automatically enabled on the device and will display when a rider stops during a ride on a trail that is mapped out on the device. 
Information included in ForkSight includes:

Distance to next fork in trail
Information about option trails including
Trail Name
Distance added
Time added
Elevation Gain

Location of rider on the current trail map
Amount of distance completed on current trail


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Schumy said:


> I'm currently deciding on an Edge 1030 plus or the good deals around on the 1030 for mountain bike, Trailforks, trails discovery and route planning.
> 
> If anyone can clarify the Trailforks differences from a usability and experience point of view, it would be helpful to understand if the added cost of the Plus is worthwhile. Whether you can download Trailforks maps manually or access via ConnectIQ on the older 1030 and achieve the same or similar experience to the Plus?
> 
> ...


since your question is not relevant to the rest of the thread, why not start a new one?


----------



## Schumy (Mar 29, 2021)

Harold said:


> since your question is not relevant to the rest of the thread, why not start a new one?


 good idea Trailforks usability on Edge 1030 v's 1030 plus -...


----------

